# Left Ovary not visible !!! Updated scan today:-((((



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Had my first scan of short protocol today 4 days of stims and they saw 3 follicles on my right ovary around 8mm but what has distressed me is they couldnt find my left ovary, i do have history of problems finding it as i had surgary to remove the left tube and the left ovary can be quite high and behind the uturus, im just panicing at the moment that they couldnt even find the left ovary and im sooo worried that it hasnt got any follicles at all and im going be left with only 3 on my right?? am i making too much of it? its it still too early to panic after only 4 days  of stims?? can anyone offer any advice or reasure me as im very upset was crying afterwards on way back from clinic i just dont think i can cope with another cancelled cycle i feel like its never going to happen...


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Magic,

I have been there, so please try and stay calm.  My right ovary is behind my bowel, therefore was never visible until the vary late stages of stimming.  I was told that your ovaries are the size of walnuts and then go to the size of oranges near egg collection.

On both my fresh cycles, despite never seeing the ovary during early scans, they have always manged to get to it and get eggs.  On my last cycle they managed it, but said it was difficult.

Good luck

X


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey hun

Please don't worry when I did my first stimming scan they couldn't see my left ovary either it was too high. Like Staceysm said your ovaries get to the signs of oranges during the stimming so will keep growing and your ovary will be become. 

I had eggs from each ovary so try not to worry...if they still can't see it on the next one they will be the third scan.

Good luck.

xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you ladies, you helped me through the weekend by keeping me positve.

im afraid its not good news though.. they still couldnt see left properly and when the consulant saw what he thinks was the left it looks like it is completely asleep and doing nothing!! im completely in shock i am on double the dose as my ivf in december and the left produced 6 eggs then and now its done absolutly nothing for two attempts...

the right ovary has 3 follicles around 11mm in size and not very big ive been told.. we are carrying on till friday which will be my 12th day of stims but things are not looking good and consultant even mentions DE to us!!! im only 30!!!!!! :-(((( i am so upset its horrible...


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello

Exactly the same thing happened to me, I never got a full answer, only that my right ovary diesn't appear to work. 

I still got a good crop from big lefty, about seven each time, and have had three pregnancies from it- obviously not with a happy outcome- but I can assure you that having only one 'good' one doesn't diminish your chances of pregnancy 

Hope that is reassuring xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had the same lovey during my IVF, one of my ovaries was totally dead! I was devastated but outcome was good at the end.. Pls don't give up and don't consider DE just cause of this. Quality is the most important thing so try to focus on this. While u r still stimming and have some time try to have lots of protein daily mainly milk and put some heat around ur belly for follies to grow
If this cycle doesn't work try to google ways to improve quality.. Don't give up at ur age

All the best xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Magic,

Will they still go ahead with egg retrieval?

I only got 4 eggs, but ended up with 2 good quality embryo's.  One is DS2.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you all for you lovely replies... it really helps to keep going strong!! we are still stimming till friday and im going start drinking loads of milk ad hot water bottle on the right to get those follicles on the right growing.. 

they didnt seem very optimistic at the clinic which is what has annoyed us but we cannot see why if we have 3/4 follicles on the right we cannot continue to collection my hubby keeps saying surely if they do egg collection even if they get 1 egg theres still a chance thats all we need? 

its very difficult regarding thinking about DE, i mean i dont have a problem going that route if its my only choice but at my age surely i should have a chance with my own eggs .. problem is we been trying for 4 years now i dont think i can cope much more i know im only 30 but the propect of going another 5 years trying and all that money when i could do a DE and success rates are very high... i dont really know.. thats where i am at the moment... its so very hard am just grateful i have you lovely ladies to talk to..


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

U r very young lovey and ur egg quality should be really good - maybe u r at the wrong clinic?

Have a look here to see how u can improve egg quality

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

That's a brilliant one too - have a look at the signature if the person who created the thread, 2 natural pregnancies with tiny AMH
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

If this cycle doesn't work maybe follow the advice of these two threads and try naturally

Good luck x


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well what a shock i had yesterday.. after monday i couldnt get it out of my head that my left ovary has done nothing and is dead.... my husband decided to get a second opinion and we went to see someone with top quality scanning equipment..

He managed to manipulate and see the left ovary very clearly and to our shock it contains 6 follicles!! and 4 follicles on the right!

That is the best news to know my ovarys are actually doing something but i am really concerned that my clinic cannot see them.. he said they should have been able to see some of them if not all on monday.

Unfortuanlty the bad news is even though i am on 450 enopur i do not seem to be responding fast enough i seem be responding quite slow for a short protocol,  i have been stimulating for 10 days now and these are the measurements on the left

16mm,11mm,11mm,10mm,6mm,7mm

and on the right i have
18mm,10mm,7mm,7mm

so unfritualty he did say that we might only get 2 eggs them if went for collection...

does anyone have any experience do you think i would get more eggs than that out of these.. really hard to decide on friday to go for egg collection of not, the left ovary is difficult to collect from but my second opinion said they should be able to get to it just needs pressure and manipluation and ill be in land of nod... and i do know that they say follicles grow 2mm a day so i got 2 more injections till my day 12 scan


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Magic,

I know it's not what you would want to hear, but yes from my understanding of things, you will likely on get 2 eggs.  The follicles grow 1-2mm a day so the smaller follicles wouldn't be likely to be more than 14 or 15mm and they generally wouldn't expect mature eggs from such follicles.

It really does depend about how you feel about it all - I'd certainly be disappointed in your shoes and a bit worried about them locating your ovary at collection, so there would be a risk of just getting one egg.

In all honesty, I would be considering having a trigger shot at your next scan and either trying naturally or converting to IUI.  That's just my opinion based on what I know - obviously there would be a risk of multiples, but from what I know of follicle growth that would be twins and a small risk of fertilised eggs splitting.  This would be no different though to if you were planning to put two embryos back I think.

Some of it may come down to cost too if you're going privately - ie will you get charged for the full cycle regardless, or if you are NHS does a cancelled cycle before egg collection mean that it wouldn't count as a funded cycle.

I realise I've probably raised more questions than given you answers, but hopefully it's food for thought and something for you to discuss with your clinic at the next scan.

Good luck xx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Magic
I stimmed for 16 days on my first cycle and I'm sure I've read that you can stim for up to 21 days. On my second cycle I only stimmed for 10 days and only had  4 follicles of a suitable size on my right ovary - the two on the left just did not grow despite being on 450 Menopur. I got 2 eggs second time but sadly BFN.
Neither my private or NHS clinic has suggested DE - in fact when I asked about it, my private consultant said there was no need. So I think it's a little premature to suggest that to you.

Good luck and let us know how it goes. Remember - it only takes one.

Sara. xx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Well ive just gone for my 12 dayscan and im in shock! all the follicles have grown... i had loads milk the last two days and hot water bottle and im hoping some of that effort has contributed... 

i know have 


24mm,22mm,15mm,15mm,13mm,9mm

and on the right i have
20mm,16mm,15mm,9mm


so im offically triggering sat night and egg collection monday!!!! im absolutly in shock i really didnt think i would be given this chance on this week i thought it was all over and now its going ahead... ive been up and down in emotions this week its certainly not an easy road for us ladies !!

Thanks for you your replies you have all kept me going and thinking positive... lets hope we get good collection now


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Brilliant news Magic. Keep us posted.

Sara. xx


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

That's amazing!! If u can get some last minute acupuncture and ask them to put on the hot lamp on ur ovaries that would bring even better results!!

Good luck x


----------



## calypso (Nov 11, 2008)

That's amazing!
What a turn around- 
Fingers crossed
X


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

That is great news hun, I had 13 follies that measured 26-13mm and got an egg out of each so you could have an egg in each one.

Good luck and let us know. 

Nat xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ladies

thought id just pop on to update you all i had my Egg Collection today and really please they managed to retrieve 7 eggs! just going cross our fingers for tomorrows call with how many will fertilise


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic news hun  

Well done you    hoping and praying for a good fertilisation and lots of lovely embies  

Nat xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone... got the dreaded call today to say 5 have fertilised!!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

That's brilliant news


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic news  

xxx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ladies 

got the call this morning day 2 and i have 3 top grade embies and 2 average which is great! xxx they said if they are still like that on day 3 they will take them to blast!./.. do you ladies think thats a good idea with only 3? i would be worried that i would get to day 5 and have nothing....


----------



## Lisa x-x-x (Jan 16, 2011)

Great news  

Good luck magic xx


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Morning ladies

well am in shock again! im trying not to get my hopes up.. today is Day 3 and all 5 embies are still growing!! and we have 3 Top grade embies and 1 good embie and 1 average and they insist on taking them to blast for saturday transfer ... im truely in shock but soooo soooo worried now they wont get to day 5..


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

So u r having a day 5 transfer?
 it will all be perfect!

Have lots of Brazil nuts and tomato juice ( gets rid of toxins and helps with uterus blood flow)
x


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

One top quality blast on board!!! really hoping this sticks!!!!


----------

